# Help!!! Awd engine code "notorious coil pack wiring harness replacing"



## Lhschino (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi guys and gals.
This is my first time ever posting a thread. But I'm desperate to find a solution to the faulty coil pack wiring harness on my 2000 audi tt quattro 1.8 awd engine code so I thought what better place to turn than vwvortex and its great bunch of super knowledge members. So my dead end hit when I found out that I have the oddball engine code "awd" that just happens to be the only of I believe 3 different engine codes that the readily accessible coil pack wiring harness from Ecs tunning and many more, is not compatible with. Can some one please help me with a DIY solution that doesn't involve me purchasing the suggested $800.00 complete wiring harness. Thanks in advance


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Buy the replacement harness and http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Tools/Electronic/Wiring/ES11414/ and replace the damaged wires as needed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you post a pic and show us how bad it is? If its only a wire or two the option Adam posted is the best choice.


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

new harness http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Coil_Pack_Harness/ES2506749/


Thats what ill be getting unless somebody can give me a reason not too?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TaTaTaTUrbooooo said:


> new harness http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Coil_Pack_Harness/ES2506749/
> 
> 
> Thats what ill be getting unless somebody can give me a reason not too?


That's the right harness, and now that I think more about it, I'm not so sure it won't work with an AWD. On Mk4 cars, AWD 1.8T's have bolt down coils, but can use push down coils, so not sure why the harness would be different from AWP vs AWD vs AMU vs BEA, and I've used bolt down coils on an AWP before (even without bolt holes in the valve cover to hold them down). I'm pretty sure it'll work, but a quick post in the 1.8T forum would probably get a more experienced answer.


----------



## Lhschino (Nov 20, 2013)

*Thanks for the reply*

Hey guys thanks for the replys. Thanks for the link on the harness but I have already purchased this harness from ESC tuning and I'm sad to say that it is not compatible. If you click on the items info there's a clause that says that this harness will not work with awd engine codes. I also missed it when I ordered it and learned the hard way once I had already torn my car apart to install the harness. I got as far as replacing all the terminals with the new ones in the connectors and cutting out all the tape that holds all the wires together in the harness. All seemed to be going as shown on a post I found here in vw vortex on how to replace this harness. Until I tried to pull the old harness out and found a brown wire (I believe it's a ground) still attached that runs to the back of the engine. It seems to follow two others a yellow with black stipe and a purple with white stripe. This wire/wires are not in the new harness. I traced the brown wire(not the end that was going to the back of the engine but the other end) to some kind of splice in the vasinity of the connectors that go on the coils (coil connectors). This is what I believe make the harness incomparable.... Any ideas ??????????????


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

You should be able to make that harness work. I was actually looking at the differences in wiring harnesses last night....around 3:00 AM. I'll see if I can dig up my links again.

It may take a bit of splicing or pin switching. but you should be able to get this working. Are the terminals themselves all compatible and fit into each other?


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

The other thing is that you can snip off all of the OEM connectors on the ECU side and use Deutsche connectors. These are awesome connectors and make electrical re-wiring so much simpler. Unlike a Weatherseal or AMP connector, the pins all come out the back of the harness...so you can switch pin positions and re-route circuits in a few seconds. No special tools required either!!

http://www.wirecare.com/deutsch-connectors.asp?type=Industrial&series=DT&contacts=2&gclid=CPuhtsyOmLsCFUdbfgodaW4A2w

They require a special crimping tool...but you can get them off of E-Bay for about $30. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Harley-ECONOMY-Deutsch-12-20-crimp-tool-crimper-solid-terminals-4-INDENT-DT-/261243781537?pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&hash=item3cd357c1a1&vxp=mtr

I rewired my AEB with Deutsch to use an MSD DIS-4 CD box. Had an issue with incompatible ECU dwell and the MSD box. I could swap back to the OEM system in 10 minutes... all due to using Deutsch connectors. :thumbup:


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

Lhschino said:


> Hey guys thanks for the replys. Thanks for the link on the harness but I have already purchased this harness from ESC tuning and I'm sad to say that it is not compatible. If you click on the items info there's a clause that says that this harness will not work with awd engine codes. I also missed it when I ordered it and learned the hard way once I had already torn my car apart to install the harness. I got as far as replacing all the terminals with the new ones in the connectors and cutting out all the tape that holds all the wires together in the harness. All seemed to be going as shown on a post I found here in vw vortex on how to replace this harness. Until I tried to pull the old harness out and found a brown wire (I believe it's a ground) still attached that runs to the back of the engine. It seems to follow two others a yellow with black stipe and a purple with white stripe. This wire/wires are not in the new harness. I traced the brown wire(not the end that was going to the back of the engine but the other end) to some kind of splice in the vasinity of the connectors that go on the coils (coil connectors). This is what I believe make the harness incomparable.... Any ideas ??????????????




now i really need to know whats up cause my harness is going down fast


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Basically on a 4 wire " smart " coil ( built in Igniter ) you need. It's pretty much universal on any 4 wire " Smart Coil " ( Which is why you can convert 4 wire VW/Audi coils to GM LS-2 coils ). 

A: +12v coil Primary feed
B: +5v coil trigger
C: Trigger ground
D: Main ( or Primary coil side ground )

You'll have to dig out a Bentley manual and figure out the individual wire connections. The Audi AWD engine probably has the ground configurations a bit different from the factory VW replacement harness( which is what ECS and other companies use...it's just a VW factory TSB *overlay* harness from what I gather ). 

Edit. The ECS/VW harness looks like an Generic "overlay harness" ...which is a piss poor way of doing things. Now 034 makes a different beast. A full REPLACEMENT harness with Deutsch connectors. I believe that this can be used on ALL 4 wire coils. AWD, AWP, AWM, BAM...you name it. Much better way than using an " overlay harness " like VW did with their TSB

*034 Motorsport Full replacement ignition harness:*

http://store.034motorsport.com/harness-update-repair-1-8t-4-wire-coil.html


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Found some info on coil pin-outs.

AWP:

The coil pack connections:
Pin 1: +12v. Connects to Pin 1 on all other coils and then to +12v ignition feed (or fuel pump relay).
Pin 2: Trigger Signal ground (connect to ground at ECU ground)
Pin 3: +5v. Trigger Signal from ECU 
Pin 4: Power ground (Engine Earth)

Looking up AWD coil pin-outs now. I have a feeling the difference are just how VW and Audi run the Trigger grounds and main grounds.

The " overlay harness " that ECS ( and others ) use really complicates matters on your car. That's what causes the incompatibility issues with the AWD. And it's just a VW TSB service part.....


----------



## Lhschino (Nov 20, 2013)

*Thanks for trying to help guys!*

Thank you chicken man 35 for sharing with me your knowledge and going an extra mile just to help me. I have issues with my laptop, I was going to post some pics of the wires that run to the back of the engine and show you the splice which the brown wire goes to. But something won't let me post the images. 1 so do you think that I can just cut the brown wire of the old harnes put in the new one (since the only thing keeping me from freely pulling it out) and try to splice into any other brown wire that I can find? 2 the connectors you suggested, are those for splicing the brown wire into another brown wire? Thanks again for your help.


----------

